

Want the best latte? Ask a real ghost in New York. - tonyhanna
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/fa325881321b

======
yackob03
I can already get this experience as I walk through Little Italy, when
restaurateurs try to lure me in with "specials". Unfortunately, the loudest
most assertive people are the ones usually offering the worst meal for my
money. Yelp's use of crowd sourcing and aggregation was the solution, not the
problem.

There will have to be an algorithm that decides whose voice should be heard,
in which case, maybe they can use a reputation system to make sure I'm not
being gamed.

------
antiterra
Sorry but if you're standing in the middle of a bustling city filled with
cars, bikes and pedestrians moving with determination, the last thing you
should do is transport yourself somewhere else with different sounds that mask
the current ones. Not to mention how annoying it would be to have some guy
standing in the middle of the sidewalk so he can hear about the magical time a
'ghost' saw Wallace Stevens carry a pair of socks out of Macy's.

------
simonebrunozzi
Almost 100% OT:

I will visit NYC with my wife next month. It's my 12th or so time, but her
FIRST!

I would love to give her an experience like this, with a real person walking
us through Brooklyn, East Village, etc. What should I do to make it happen?

------
CountHackulus
Seems ripe for geurilla advertisement.

